# Take me offshore.



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

anyone going this weekend? I am wanting to go. Experienced fisherman, dont like bananas, have equipment. Will help with whatever we need to do to make it happen. Pm me if you have a spot open with total price and boat details, dont want to go out on a jon boat. LOL! Freeport or Galveston


----------



## Mansfield Wetneck (Jul 16, 2006)

what do you do for work?


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Mansfield Wetneck said:


> what do you do for work?


What do you do?


----------



## Doubleover (Jul 7, 2005)

007 said:


> What do you do?


What do you do?


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

talk about reviving a dead thread!


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

I am an analyzer technician. Ok now you go, and then we wont be strangers anymore. Momma said never talk to strangers.............:rotfl:


----------



## over the limit 2 (Sep 19, 2008)

For what company are u an AT?


----------

